# Which CO2 DIY is better ?!



## ns2h (Oct 31, 2010)

Try to build up a DIY CO2 system for my 5.5 Gallon planted tank. (maybe 20 gallon later as well)

But I've heard there are two combination in order to yied the CO2.
One is sugar water + active dry yeast powder
and the other one is baking soda + citric acid
Regardless of frequency of replacing the material, which way is more efficiency and produce higher concentration?
My bad if same thread has been posted before.
Just wondering...
Thanks for any response.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Use the yeast method; it provides a steady supply of CO2 over a 2 week period.


----------



## ns2h (Oct 31, 2010)

thanks a lot and i'll try to


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Get the jar of yeast, for the few extra dollars (maybe $2 more?) you get a couple months worth of supply. I like this method, but I do suggest you measure and remember your measurements because some of the recipes on the internet are for larger tanks. I used a recipe for a 30G tank and gassed of quite a bit of shrimp and fish 

It was a good lesson to learn, but was very expensive.
1 bubble every 2-3 seconds is a good rate.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

how much do you have to spend on it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Newobsession said:


> how much do you have to spend on it?


For DIY CO2? You just need a 2L bottle of soda, some airline tubing, sugar, water and yeast.

A total of maybe $10, if you don't have any of those things at home already.


----------

